# Are uber drivers getting paid more now ever since tips have been enabled? More than lyft?



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

Are uber drivers getting paid more now ever since tips have been enabled? More than lyft?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Brokenglass400 said:


> Are uber drivers getting paid more now ever since tips have been enabled? More than lyft?


From the screen shots I've seen its a little less than 10% of revenue. For drivers in Phoenix it's like making $.07/mile more.


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> From the screen shots I've seen its a little less than 10% of revenue. For drivers in Phoenix it's like making $.07/mile more.


What does that mean? I read an article from the beginning of the year that Lyft drivers are making more per hour. Is that still the case?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> From the screen shots I've seen its a little less than 10% of revenue. For drivers in Phoenix it's like making $.07/mile more.


This week for me it is half a percent of my revenue for in-app tips... only 1 in 20 rides left an in-app tip. Cash tips have been slightly better.

I almost always make more tips through Uber than Lyft because Uber riders give me $5 bills sometimes.


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> This week for me it is half a percent of my revenue for in-app tips... only 1 in 20 rides left an in-app tip. Cash tips have been slightly better.
> 
> I almost always make more tips through Uber than Lyft because Uber riders give me $5 bills sometimes.


Overall, tips aside, are you making more with uber?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Brokenglass400 said:


> Overall, tips aside, are you making more with uber?


Yes. I get more Uber trips, and bigger cash tips. Used to be Lyft pay was higher, but since Uber increased the pay by 4 cents per mile, Lyft now only pays better by 1 cent per minute and 1 cent per mile. The bigger tips I get on Uber outweigh that.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Brokenglass400 said:


> What does that mean? I read an article from the beginning of the year that Lyft drivers are making more per hour. Is that still the case?


Since the in app tipping for Uber has been implemented tips are about 10% of the drivers total payout.


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Since the in app tipping for Uber has been implemented tips are about 10% of the drivers total payout.


Thanks man!



Trafficat said:


> Yes. I get more Uber trips, and bigger cash tips. Used to be Lyft pay was higher, but since Uber increased the pay by 4 cents per mile, Lyft now only pays better by 1 cent per minute and 1 cent per mile. The bigger tips I get on Uber outweigh that.


That's huge! thanks!


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

I rarely get tipped on the Uber platform compared to the Lyft.


----------



## Gordon S. (Feb 13, 2017)

I've yet to receive one tip on Uber since it came to the app. 

I had one pax ask me how to tip, I showed him the way and got him to the tip screen, then left the car and said I'll leave it up to you (for the amount). He then gets out and says the app won't allow him to tip and he doesn't have any cash on him.


----------



## wb6vpm (Mar 27, 2016)

Gordon S. said:


> I've yet to receive one tip on Uber since it came to the app.


This.


----------



## stewebyork (Mar 30, 2017)

Yep. I actually receive fewer tips now that Uber has in-app tipping. I used to average about $75 on weekends in tips from Uber riders. I rarely get cash tips now, and that overall weekend average is about $20 now. I get tips from Uber riders now about 10% - 15% of the time. smh. I figured that would happen. On a better note, Lyft passengers tip about 40% - 50% of the time. Maybe that is a light at the end of the tunnel for Uber in-app tipping. Maybe the percentage will increase with Uber riders as well once riders get used to the feature being there.


----------



## JDWhit_ (Jul 2, 2017)

Of course any tips add to revenue BUT the tips aren't much at all, relatively speaking!


----------



## Uber Duber Chick (Jun 29, 2017)

JDWhit_ said:


> Of course any tips add to revenue BUT the tips aren't much at all, relatively speaking!


Quite a number of times, for short little trips, I've gotten more in the tip than in the fare!


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Tipping is Limited by the Uber-App to $10. I've gotten many cash tips over $10. The in-App tipping feature sucks!


----------



## Bigmoney (Aug 9, 2017)

I'm wondering if the app doesn't work. (TippingTipping they say portion). I ask my customers if they use the tipping app and they of course say yes. But either they all lie or the app is not fuctionong correctly. I drive in Cleveland and was wondering if Cleveland drivers are finding the same thing. Only about 7% tip.


----------



## aborrero4u (Aug 3, 2017)

Did ten trips Saturday, made $30.00 extra in tips through the app and 150 total for the day. So yes tips do add up, the better your customer service, the more likely they will tip generally speaking. Not always true though..


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Gordon S. said:


> I've yet to receive one tip on Uber since it came to the app.
> 
> I had one pax ask me how to tip, I showed him the way and got him to the tip screen, then left the car and said I'll leave it up to you (for the amount). He then gets out and says the app won't allow him to tip and he doesn't have any cash on him.


 Have you set your app to except tips?


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

It's apparent that different drivers have different experiences and the in-App tipping feature works for most drivers, but does it _always _work as intended? If a PAX promised tip does not appear, is it because the PAX lied, the PAX forgot, or the PAX attempted to use -in-App tipping that did not work properly for some mysteriously inexpiable reason? If you are a cynical and suspicious type (guilty!) then you may wish to read
https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-stealing-tips.193289/


----------



## WaveRunner1 (Jun 11, 2017)

Tips are rare. I think I've gotten 1 tip for every 10 rides and it's $1-2. Uber's 180 Days Of Scams tried to trick drivers by making it seem they care about their earnings while increasing booking fees which drivers get nothing and continuing their unethical upfront fares scam.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Yes


----------



## WaveRunner1 (Jun 11, 2017)

Mole said:


> View attachment 148520
> View attachment 148516
> View attachment 148516
> 
> ...


The fact is Uber is trying to convince drivers they care by allowing tips, as if it costs them anything while continuing to increase booking fees and run their unethical upfront fares scam.


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

Maven said:


> Tipping is Limited by the Uber-App to $10. I've gotten many cash tips over $10. The in-App tipping feature sucks!


Really? only $10 max


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

WaveRunner1 said:


> The fact is Uber is trying to convince drivers they care by allowing tips, as if it costs them anything while continuing to increase booking fees and run their unethical upfront fares scam.


We all drank the kool aid and we all know the deal and if now we can get online tips I'm good with that.


----------



## sanchez15 (May 16, 2016)

If you have a pre 2011 car you will make a lot more with Uber. Bonuses are about $2-3 extra per ride.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

WaveRunner1 said:


> The fact is Uber is trying to convince drivers they care by allowing tips, as if it costs them anything while continuing to increase booking fees and run their unethical upfront fares scam.


If you think allowing tipping costs Uber nothing then you are correct. *Uber Profits from in-App tipping!* How? Just like Uber profits from"Losing Tolls" and forcing drivers who bother to check to jump through hoops to get back money they are legally entitled to. Uber profits from whatever drivers fail to claim! In-App tipping is even better for Uber because how can a driver even be aware that Uber has withheld a tip if the passenger does not tip right in front of you? See this.


sanchez15 said:


> If you have a pre 2011 car you will make a lot more with Uber. Bonuses are about $2-3 extra per ride.


Which "Bonuses are about $2-3 extra per ride" only "If you have a pre 2011 car"? Please provide screenshots.


----------



## aborrero4u (Aug 3, 2017)

The in app tipping features has done wonders for me. I made 40 bucks worth of tips last Sat. Granted not everyone will tip, however I can tell you my C300 is clean as a whistle and I always offer water and a charger and try to engage in conversation. Example, I did 10 jobs last Saturday and got tipped in 5 out of the 10 jobs. lol I will take that on any day. Everyone keeps talking about their disdain for the company and how they are thieves and taking money from us at all angles. Look at it from a business perspective, if you had a business, would you not want to make more and more money each quarter? Tipping does help, the way I look at this job from a part time perspective, is if I can make an extra 50 bucks a day for 3 hours of work, Im okay with that, cause its 50 I did not have before, question is are you? Uber is def not something to do full time, make it your side chick, get in and get out:}


----------

